# Project Bridgeport



## Charley Davidson (Apr 28, 2012)

This is the "Project Bridgeport" I bought with the other one. After further analysis it is quite a project to tackle with the original J2 head so I'm gonna part out the upper part  that is exclusive to the J2 and find another complete head for the base. I just noticed today it is missing the mount for the head to the rest of the machine. But it does have some cool extras with it such as original Bridgeport optical readers for 3 axis's and there is an original BP power feed.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 28, 2012)

Or... you could duct tape it together, clean off about a square inch, stick on a postage stamp and send it to me...


----------

